# If only I were taller.....



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wanting to catch a swan or a duck


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet Molly! Hope I get to see her (and Lady) again, soon!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Sweet Molly! Hope I get to see her (and Lady) again, soon!


Mee too!!! 

awe Molly Pocket!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Sweet Molly! Hope I get to see her (and Lady) again, soon!


Yes it was fun!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh she's soo cute ( or so darn cute as Mo always says  )

Love her chocolate patch on her bum 

Has her new bed arrived or have I missed it ???!!

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhhh she's soo cute ( or so darn cute as Mo always says  )
> 
> Love her chocolate patch on her bum
> 
> ...


No you haven't missed the bed arrival It's supposed to get here today by Fedex so will wait patiently ........... Funny you should mention her chocolate bum patch a guy the other day asked me if I colored her fur that way I was like no it's her natural color


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh she's such a little poppet, intrigued by the feather friends? I wonder if she's thinking, can I eat them or can I play with them?? X or maybe both!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh bless her so cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I grow up to be a big girl 
I hope her bed arrives and you weren't waiting in for nothing sooo looking forward to pictures of her sitting on it .
Did you colour her that way ?????


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> When I grow up to be a big girl
> I hope her bed arrives and you weren't waiting in for nothing sooo looking forward to pictures of her sitting on it .
> Did you colour her that way ?????


Still no bed well maybe tomorrow Still early maybe there is still hope but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly wanting to catch a swan or a duck


May I use this on the back of the calendar? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> May I use this on the back of the calendar?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Of course you can


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhhh she's soo cute ( or so darn cute as Mo always says  )
> 
> Love her chocolate patch on her bum
> 
> ...


Lol do I always say that...lol. I know I over use awesome...lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> May I use this on the back of the calendar?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Omg! Perfect back!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Still no bed well maybe tomorrow Still early maybe there is still hope but I won't hold my breath!


Any sign of mollys super posh poo bed? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely picture, bet she was working out how quickly she could spring over the fence and if she would have a chance to grab one before you grabbed her!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Any sign of mollys super posh poo bed? X


Not yet I guess it's still stuck at the border


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Lovely picture, bet she was working out how quickly she could spring over the fence and if she would have a chance to grab one before you grabbed her!!


I'm sure something devilish was probably going on in her little head


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The way her coat color looks in this pose is like she has a little skirt cover for her tush. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> The way her coat color looks in this pose is like she has a little skirt cover for her tush. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


hahaha!! Too funny


----------

